# Echinodorus Parviflorus - mother and daughter plants



## junglefowl (Oct 30, 2012)

I experience something interested on this plant. It produces baby in different way I've never seen.










Before I move on the next picture of the daughter plant, can someone make sure my plant is Echinodorus Opacus?
Sorry for the bad quality picture and algea...


----------



## wabisabi (Jan 31, 2011)

Looks a little different than the opacus types I've seen. Usually a darker green leaf with prominent lighter veining. Leave will be VERY stiff like plastic. 

Yours looks very compact and the texture on the leaves look very unique. Nice plant! Is there a collection location for it? Where did you get it from?

Let's see some pics of the daughter plant.


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

wabisabi said:


> Looks a little different than the opacus types I've seen. Usually a darker green leaf with prominent lighter veining. Leave will be VERY stiff like plastic.
> 
> Yours looks very compact and the texture on the leaves look very unique. Nice plant! Is there a collection location for it? Where did you get it from?
> 
> Let's see some pics of the daughter plant.


ya same here...
it does looks super nice either way.

lets see the daughter plant!!!


----------



## junglefowl (Oct 30, 2012)

Yes, the leaves is extremely hard. When I feel it, it's like fake plant and I thought I can damage it if I press it hard.
About 2 week ago, I saw a branch shot out and I thought it would be for blooming flower.









The shooting branch has nodes on the body in every 3in. As of today, here is the daughter plants come out from the top node...on top of the water


----------



## jfynyson (Apr 15, 2013)

Very common for this family of plant to do this....enjoy and get ready to sell off the plantlets or ROAK them ! The parent plant has great texture so I'm sure that you could find good homes for them !

Congrats.


----------



## wabisabi (Jan 31, 2011)

I don't think you have Echinodorus opacus. I think you have Echinodorus parviflorus.

See here: http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plantfinder/details.php?id=40

http://www.tropica.com/en/plants/plantdescription.aspx?pid=071E

If you can tell us where you got the plant from, it would help determine as well.
I personally haven't seen an opacus type send out a flower stalk like that before, but doesn't mean it can't happen. The opacus I have propagate via runners under the substrate or plantlets from the main rhizome.

E. opacus looks like this


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

Ya I also agree with wabisabi,
I got some echino parviflorus and it looks exactly like yours junglefowl.


----------



## junglefowl (Oct 30, 2012)

@wabisabi, h4n: thanks for the infomation, I did some research on the Echinodorus parviflorus and now pretty sure my plant is the same one. Now I know what I got exactly. I got it last year from a local friend who moved to Chicago and can't take it with him. Don't really know where the plant came from.


----------



## junglefowl (Oct 30, 2012)

@jfynyson: you are right! I noticed yesterday, there's another daughter plants come out from another node. This one is underwater and has root. I love this plants since it stays short in my tank. My best pictures:


----------



## junglefowl (Oct 30, 2012)

A little update about the daughter plants. 

























They're getting bigger, the roots grow all the way down. I should be able to take them out.


----------



## Mizuhuman (Mar 16, 2013)

Wow that's amazing. I love how it shoots out of the water like that. 
Do you plan on selling them??


----------



## junglefowl (Oct 30, 2012)

Mizuhuman said:


> Wow that's amazing. I love how it shoots out of the water like that.
> Do you plan on selling them??


I have to change the name of the topic. I believe my plants is Echinodorus Parviflorus "Tropica" or dwarf. Mine is not the very expensive Opacus as I thought! Thanks wabisabi for the ID again!
But still...I love this plants and how it produce babies for me. 
Let see how many daughter plants I will come up with before selling!


----------



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

Man, I still gotta get mine to make daughter plants, its been sitting there for a while as well *sigh*

I wish more people had this sword, its such a great plant.


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

I like that sword, very manageable. Mine never had stalks but one did split at the rhizome. The Amazons did the same for me.

Interesting how some plants have several ways to self-propagate and i wonder how they 'chose' which one to use.

v3


----------



## Mizuhuman (Mar 16, 2013)

junglefowl said:


> I have to change the name of the topic. I believe my plants is Echinodorus Parviflorus "Tropica" or dwarf. Mine is not the very expensive Opacus as I thought! Thanks wabisabi for the ID again!
> But still...I love this plants and how it produce babies for me.
> Let see how many daughter plants I will come up with before selling!


I look forward to it. I have been hunting around for some nice swords, and this sword sparks my interest.


----------



## johnson18 (Apr 29, 2011)

Nice work!! I love the look of this species! These seem to be a difficult plant to find at the moment. I recently got one from a seller that was only a mere inch, maybe an inch and a half, didn't survive shipping. Finally decided I'd I would go through Aquarium Plants and they had sold out. haha. I too would be interested in a decent size daughter if you go that route!


----------



## junglefowl (Oct 30, 2012)

So I got total of 4 daughters plants still connect with the mother. I still don't want to propagate them and the best thing is they still grow very healthy like that

4 plants include this tiny baby one:

















Look at the roots: nice and long


----------



## junglefowl (Oct 30, 2012)

And I want to sell 2 of the oldest sisters but don't know what is the good price to offer... they look too good to let it away:


----------



## johnson18 (Apr 29, 2011)

I bought one recently that was a small daughter plant for $5, that showed up with 1" leaves & wasn't really a happy camper about it. I might be way off but I'd think between $5-$10 would be reasonable. Damn, if only I weren't moving cross country 3 weeks from today.


----------



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

johnson18 said:


> I bought one recently that was a small daughter plant for $5, that showed up with 1" leaves & wasn't really a happy camper about it. I might be way off but I'd think between $5-$10 would be reasonable. Damn, if only I weren't moving cross country 3 weeks from today.


$5-$10 sounds very fair indeed.

Heck, I'd consider ordering one, since the one I have seems to not want to propagate *sigh*


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

@junglefowl: the babies are looking great! Is the second a younger or older one? The reason I ask is because of the slight difference in leaf shape.

I planted 2 of my babies now almost a year ago and both do not seem to produce any new leaves and both are still ~1".

The 3 adults I have in another tank somehow turned into 4, but all are shrinking in size: they were ~4" and are now at about 3". All of them got transferred from my high light high ferts tank where they were planted in shade and all were growing nicely and keeping their size. Now they are in low light lean tank. I am trying to figure if this plant does not like to be transplanted or if it needs more water column ferts or slightly higher light.

Price wise, I think $6-$10 ea is pretty reasonable, given it's growth rate and reluctance to propagate. I (stupidly) sold 2-3 couple of years ago at $6 + shipping and thought that was a bargain price.

Maybe I should move one back to my "farm" tank to see if it will ocrease the growth. Cool plant anyways- half sword half buce 

v3


----------



## junglefowl (Oct 30, 2012)

OVT, the second one is the second oldest sister. Good eyes on you about the leaf shape. They are put in the same condition with lighing right on top. I kinda wonder why they come out a bit different.
This mother plant used to be in a low light tank set up as well (29gal)...then I move it into my high light set up tank but a lot smaller (10 gal)...and I see it grow thicker and healthier as well (the leaves grow hard and curve down)...it stays very low and look good in the front ground.
Here is what happened but I don't suggest any one to try this:
I rescaped the tank, pull out moss stem plants and driftwood in there...make an ammonia bloom and cloudy water....luckily my red cherry shrimps in there are still alive and breeding. And a few days later, I saw the string came out of the plants that grow the daughters plants until now.
It makes me think that the plant try to produce babies to survive through the bad water condition changing.
Again OVT, good eyes on you to see my buce underneath !!!


----------



## junglefowl (Oct 30, 2012)

So the 2 oldest daughter plants are gone to a member on the forum!

I decided to take off the third baby off her mother and plant it. Let see how the plant will do in the new tank










This daughter plant look healthy with super roots system









After cutting down the roots and planting. It stays down pretty well

















And short (about 2-2.5in)


----------



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

So jealous. I really wish mine would give out daughter plants.


----------



## junglefowl (Oct 30, 2012)

@HybridHerp: I think it will...we just don't know when 

Mine does not stop producing yet. I thought only 4 daughter plants and that's it. But yesterday, I saw another straight branch shot out (beside the other 2 branches). That means more babies...I'm so excited...love this plant a lot.

New branch


----------

